# Anybody use cricut cutter



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

My girlfriend is gonna get one for her scrapbooking hobby .. And I was wondering if anyone has used it to cut heat transfers??? Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sure, you can cut both heat applied and sign vinyl with the Cricut. We have one here for testing and found it very easy to work with, and we were able to successfully cut all the vinyls that we carry.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

etgser said:


> My girlfriend is gonna get one for her scrapbooking hobby .. And I was wondering if anyone has used it to cut heat transfers??? Thanks


I am so happy someone asked this question because I have considered this. Thank You


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I cut both decal vinyl as well as heat press vinyl from my Cricut until I got my Big Girl Vinyl Express. Hee Hee. You will need Inkscape which you can down load for free. Just do a search for it. You will also need SCAL software. (SCAL= Sure Cuts A Lot). It's about $75 bucks and you can also purchase that on the internet. SCAL is needed in order to cut any of your own designs. Otherwise you are limited to the Cricut cartridges. 
Here's how it goes:
1) Create something in CorelDraw X4. (That's what I use)
2) Export the image and save as a JPEG file
3) Open Inkscape
4) Open Image
5) Locate file (usually it was saved in your photos file)
6) Resize the image into the box that is displayed within Inkscape (VERY IMPORTANT!)
7) Click on the resized image so the arrows appear around it
8) From the menu bar, click PATH
9) Trace Bitmap
10) Update
11) Click OK
12) FILE
13) SAVE AS and change file extension from a .JPEG to .SVG
14) Open SCAL
15) Ind import .SVG file and cut. 

It may seem like a lot, but it's really not once you do it a few times. Oh and for the setting on my CRICUT, I have the SPEED and PRESSURE on MEDIUM. The blade is on 4.

HTH, 
Kimberly


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

BlsdXs2 said:


> I cut both decal vinyl as well as heat press vinyl from my Cricut until I got my Big Girl Vinyl Express. Hee Hee. You will need Inkscape which you can down load for free. Just do a search for it. You will also need SCAL software. (SCAL= Sure Cuts A Lot). It's about $75 bucks and you can also purchase that on the internet. SCAL is needed in order to cut any of your own designs. Otherwise you are limited to the Cricut cartridges.
> Here's how it goes:
> 1) Create something in CorelDraw X4. (That's what I use)
> 2) Export the image and save as a JPEG file
> ...


Thank You Kimberly, I am going to have to use the CRICUT until I can get my big girl cutter. This is very helpful information.


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody use it to cut transfer paper like opaque? Jpss? Sweet! I'm gonna convince my girlfriend to buy it for sure now! Lol


----------



## BlsdXs2 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure you can. It'll cut anything. Oh, I forgot to mention I use the regular blade, not the blue heavy duty one. Plus, in order for SCAL to work, you have to have a Cricut cartridge in place for it to work. So, make sure you buy your girlfriend HER machine, get the package deal. It comes with a cartridge, cutting mat, and even the tool kit which is perfect for weeding!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

etgser said:


> Anybody use it to cut transfer paper like opaque? Jpss? Sweet! I'm gonna convince my girlfriend to buy it for sure now! Lol


I doubt it, because there is no optic eye on the Cricut machines.


----------

